# Networking Issue with Server Set Up



## kalikalaloi (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll try and make this as simple as I can. There are three computers that I'm trying to network (printer, file sharing, etc.). Computer 1 and Computer 2 are running Windows 7 32-bit. These are both new Dell computers. Computer 3 is an older Dell running Windows XP Professional.
So, I'm having two problems.

Problem 1:
Computer 1 and Computer 2 are both running an identical software program. I need to have Computer 2 save any data changes onto Computer 1. I'm not sure how to do this. Networking the two together is not an issue. They "see" each other. I just don't want Computer 2 to use its own hard drive to save data (for security reasons). Computer 1 cannot access Computer 2's files but Computer 2 can access Computer 1's files, which is odd.

Problem 2: Computer 1 is hooked up to 2 printers. They are both shared with Computer 2 and Computer 2 can print anything I need it to. Computer 3 does not recognize any printers hooked up to Computer 1, even though they are shared in the network.

Things I'm fairly sure I've done correctly:
-set all 3 computers to the default "WORKGROUP"
-updated all printer drivers on all computers (but perhaps I'm doing that incorrectly?)

Any help on any of this would be great.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Unless this is a network capable application it will never work the way you want.


----------



## kalikalaloi (Jan 9, 2012)

It is a network capable application. It was set up to work with two computers with Windows XP. I know it is possible, but I just don't know how to do it.


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

what program is it?


----------



## kalikalaloi (Jan 9, 2012)

WritePad


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Have you read the documentation for this software to get it set up properly on a workgroup type of network? In most of these types of apps there is a client and server setup and you have to designate one computer as the server.


----------

